# Gear cutting End mill



## SmithDoor (Feb 19, 2016)

FYI
End Mill Gear Cutters See







http://www.supercapitaltools.com/products1.htm

I hope to see smaller sizes

Dave


----------



## BillWood (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks - never seen them before.

Would it be possible/worthwhile to make them yourself out of high carbon steel.

ie mount the HC steel in the chuck

use a small radius turner to cut the radius that closely approximates the involute

then cut the appropriate clearance & relief - maybe a lotta work ?

Havent got the right experience & skills to know what I am doing yet and am currently pondering the best ( maybe easiest ) way to make my own plastic gears

This site might be of interest, am not sure maybe I found it by following a recent link on this forum ?

http://www.helicron.net/workshop/gearcutting/


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Good idea, particularly if they can be obtained in the quite small sizes needed for model engineering.  I get the impression that these are really aimed at CNC machines where a worm can be cut quite easily rather than straight gears.


----------



## Wizard69 (Feb 23, 2016)

Wouldn't these be subject to fast wear?    At least relative to conventional gear cutters.  To minimize that wear you would need to rough out the gear wth an undersized end mill.   Such an end mill would be small making me think that traditional methods are more economical.


----------



## SmithDoor (Mar 24, 2016)

The advantage is not how it last a mill has shorter life and slower feed
The advantage is cutting a vertical mill at higher spindle speeds. Also helical gears can be cut in a none tilling head mill.

Dave



Wizard69 said:


> Wouldn't these be subject to fast wear?    At least relative to conventional gear cutters.  To minimize that wear you would need to rough out the gear wth an undersized end mill.   Such an end mill would be small making me think that traditional methods are more economical.


----------

